# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  lỗi: insufficient system resources exits to complete the API

## saudom

ông anh nhờ sửa cái máy dùng ram 512 ddr 400 ,khi mở máy chạy thì có dòng chữ này "insufficient system resources exits to complete the API" 
em đã search thì nghe nói là lỗi win phải update win,em dùng winxp sp2,nhưng vừa vào nó đã báo dòng đó,,click vào chữ ok thì nó lại restart lại máy,,,,
sau đó em thử RAM ,thay = ram khác nhưng vẫn bị,cắm sang khe khác vẫn bị.tất cả ram em thử đều là 512 ko quá 1GB,,mà cái lỗi đó search thì lại bảo là do quá 1GB.
em nghi là main,,nhưng máy vào đc tới màn hình chạy win mà(chưa vào đc desktop)
em ko bik bị sao nữa,,các pác xem giùm...thanks all.
(đang gấp,,vì sửa máy giùm ng ta,,mong anh em chiếu cố)

----------


## webmaster3386

có ai bik chỉ giùm em với [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] thanks

----------


## thietkebietthu

> ông anh nhờ sửa cái máy dùng ram 512 ddr 400 ,khi mở máy chạy thì có dòng chữ này "






> insufficient system resources exits to complete the API" 
> em đã search thì nghe nói là lỗi win phải update win,em dùng winxp sp2,nhưng vừa vào nó đã báo dòng đó,,click vào chữ ok thì nó lại restart lại máy,,,,
> sau đó em thử RAM ,thay = ram khác nhưng vẫn bị,cắm sang khe khác vẫn bị.tất cả ram em thử đều là 512 ko quá 1GB,,mà cái lỗi đó search thì lại bảo là do quá 1GB.
> em nghi là main,,nhưng máy vào đc tới màn hình chạy win mà(chưa vào đc desktop)
> em ko bik bị sao nữa,,các pác xem giùm...thanks all.
> (đang gấp,,vì sửa máy giùm ng ta,,mong anh em chiếu cố)
> [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


Về cái này là nguồn của bạn ko đủ để máy hoạt động, bạn thử lấy bộ khác gắn zô chạy như LX liền [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
GLuck [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## kidmonter

sax,,,,po giò với pác rùi,,,,hixhix
ai bik heo em cái,,,máy vào win ko đc,,,cài win ko đc lun,vừa vào nó hiện ra dòng đó rùi,,ko làm j đc hết

----------


## hoangchuot

> sax,,,,po giò với pác rùi,,,,hixhix
> ai bik heo em cái,,,máy vào win ko đc,,,cài win ko đc lun,vừa vào nó hiện ra dòng đó rùi,,ko làm j đc hết


Xem ở trên kìa bạn, vừa nãy post nhầm, sr hen
GLuck [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## furiyo

ơ anh ơi,,trước giờ chạy phà phà mà,,mấy hôm nay tự nhiên thế [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## incocht1

Cái này bạn phải cài lại Win chứ update không được đâu

----------


## lacdasaysua

hix,,,ko vào đc màn hình cài win mà anh,,,,em cho boot từ CDROM rùi ,,,nhưng vừa khởi động máy lên là hiện dòng chữ đó rùi,,click vào nó thì lại reboot lại máy,,,ko vào đc cài win.đĩa win thì ko đc,nhưng hiren boot thì đc [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## seoben

Mình đảm bảo với bạn cái này là thông báo của Windows, máy mình vẫn sử dụng bt nhưng thỉnh thoảng vẫn có thông báo đó.
Bạn phải Boot từ đĩa CD, vào trong Bios thiết lập lại nha. Have fun
GLuck [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## lienqh

hehe,,em vào bios thiết lập lại rùi,,từ CDROM rùi,,mà ko đc
vào đĩa ghost thì đc,,đĩa win thì hiện thông báo đó
(hình như màn hình đen(dos) thì đc còn màn hình xanh hay trắng thì ko(cái j đen đen có khi lại hay [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]))
tình hình vẫn chưa có j thay đổi mong anh em giúp thêm [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## benhvienaau

Đấy như tui zự đoán mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) chưa Boot từ CD đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

Bây giờ vào đc đĩa Hiren rùi thì thử Ghost lại máy koi nếu có file backup rùi nha
Còn ko thì bạn Format cái phân vùng cài Windows đi, cài Win mới lên cái phân vùng đó (phải xoá hết các OS là Win) chứ ko lại lỗi nữa đó

Nếu ko đc nữa thì nhờ thợ sửa thui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Bạn ở Sài Gòn thì có nhiều nơi để sửa mà
GLuck [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

> Đấy như tui zự đoán mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) chưa Boot từ CD đó [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
> 
> Bây giờ vào đc đĩa Hiren rùi thì thử Ghost lại máy koi nếu có file backup rùi nha
> Còn ko thì bạn Format cái phân vùng cài Windows đi, cài Win mới lên cái phân vùng đó (phải xoá hết các OS là Win) chứ ko lại lỗi nữa đó
> 
> Nếu ko đc nữa thì nhờ thợ sửa thui [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> Bạn ở Sài Gòn thì có nhiều nơi để sửa mà
> GLuck [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]


em chỉnh boot từ CDROM rùi 
file ghost thì ko có,ko bik ai cài win mà ko tạo ghost[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
format sao anh,,em cho đĩa win vào nhưng nó ko cho cài mà,sao đến đc bước format mà format, có cách nào format wa đĩa hirent boot đc ko,,,,,Xóa hết OS win thế nào vậy anh

----------


## hoahongden

> em chỉnh boot từ CDROM rùi 
> file ghost thì ko có,ko bik ai cài win mà ko tạo ghost[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
> format sao anh,,em cho đĩa win vào nhưng nó ko cho cài mà,sao đến đc bước format mà format, có cách nào format wa đĩa hirent boot đc ko,,,,,Xóa hết OS win thế nào vậy anh


Bạn dùng phần trong Disk Clone Tool, dùng CT thứ 1 hay thứ 2 là đc ah.
Bạn Format phân vùng cài Win (thường là ổ đĩa C), nếu có cài win ổ khác nữa thì Format nguyên ổ đó lun.
Rùi bỏ đĩa win zô cài lại là đc ah
GLuck [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## quechi

cám ơn nha KingOfStars001 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
mình sửa đc rùi,,bỏ đĩa ghost vào rùi vào DOS-> DOS->Free DISK 
vào đó chọn delete ổ C đi là cài lại đc win [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
thanks all [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

